# Sicherheitslücken: Nvidia Geforce Experience -  Versionen vor 3.14.1 betroffen ** Risiko Hoch **



## Basti1988 (5. September 2018)

*Sicherheitslücken: Nvidia Geforce Experience -  Versionen vor 3.14.1 betroffen ** Risiko Hoch ***

Die Software (Versionen vor 3.14.1) sind von drei Sicherheitslücken betroffen, CVE-2018-6257, CVE-2018-6258 und CVE-2018-6259, deren Angriffsrisiko gilt als "Hoch"!

Wenn die Option Gamestream aktiviert ist, können Computer via DoS-Attacke lahmgelegt, Informationen mitgeschnitten oder höhere Rechte verschafft werden. 

Details zum Vorgang wie der Angriff von statten geht sind nicht bekannt. Man vermutet, dass der Angreifer bei zwei der Sicherheitslücken, bereits Zugriff auf das System haben muss.


Quelle: Sicherheitsupdate: Nvidia Geforce Experience als Einfallstor fuer Angreifer |
    heise Security
Quelle2: Security Bulletin: NVIDIA GeForce Experience Software Security Updates for Multiple Vulnerabilities When GameStream is Enabled | NVIDIA


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. September 2018)

*AW: SicherheitslÃ¼cken: Nvidia Geforce Experience -  Versionen vor 3.14.1 betroffen ** Risiko Hoch ***



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Die Software (Versionen vor 3.14.1) sind von drei Sicherheitslücken betroffen, CVE-2018-6257, CVE-2018-6258 und CVE-2018-6259, deren Angriffsrisiko gilt als "Hoch"!


Ist das das Nervzeug, was immer mitinstalliert wird?


----------



## Basti1988 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Sicherheitslücken: Nvidia Geforce Experience -  Versionen vor 3.14.1 betroffen ** Risiko Hoch ***



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ist das das Nervzeug, was immer mitinstalliert wird?



Da ich keine Nvidia Karte besitze kann ich das nicht sagen.

Aber laut Nvidia HP gibt es da einen separaten download:
GeForce Experience ist der Schluessel zu erstklassigem PC-Gaming.


----------



## Schak28 (5. September 2018)

*AW: SicherheitslÃ¼cken: Nvidia Geforce Experience -  Versionen vor 3.14.1 betroffen ** Risiko Hoch ***



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ist das das Nervzeug, was immer mitinstalliert wird?



Wenn man benutzerdefinierte Installation macht dann wird da das ,,Nervzeug‘‘ nicht mitinstalliert


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. September 2018)

*AW: SicherheitslÃ¼cken: Nvidia Geforce Experience -  Versionen vor 3.14.1 betroffen ** Risiko Hoch ***



Schak28 schrieb:


> Wenn man benutzerdefinierte Installation macht dann wird da das ,,Nervzeug‘‘ nicht mitinstalliert


Ich weiß, aber viele andere nicht.
Und stadardmäßig ist es mit angehakt.


----------



## Krolgosh (5. September 2018)

*AW: Sicherheitslücken: Nvidia Geforce Experience -  Versionen vor 3.14.1 betroffen ** Risiko Hoch ***

Gilt halt wie bei allem.. Augen auf.


----------



## Schak28 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Sicherheitslücken: Nvidia Geforce Experience -  Versionen vor 3.14.1 betroffen ** Risiko Hoch ***



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Gilt halt wie bei allem.. Augen auf.



So siehts aus


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. September 2018)

*AW: SicherheitslÃ¼cken: Nvidia Geforce Experience -  Versionen vor 3.14.1 betroffen ** Risiko Hoch ***



Schak28 schrieb:


> So siehts aus


 Hand auf's Herz : wann hast Du das letzte mal ein Handbuch gelesen? 
















Ich heute morgen (für jemand anderen ).


----------



## iGameKudan (5. September 2018)

*AW: Sicherheitslücken: Nvidia Geforce Experience -  Versionen vor 3.14.1 betroffen ** Risiko Hoch ***

Ich installiere den ganzen Müll eh nicht mehr mit. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da fehlt wirklich alles (auch die ganzen Telemetriedienste, 3DVision-Crap usw.). 
Wirklich nur Grafiktreiber, Audiotreiber, PhysX-Software - der NVI2-Ordner ist essenziell...


----------



## Schak28 (5. September 2018)

*AW: SicherheitslÃ¼cken: Nvidia Geforce Experience -  Versionen vor 3.14.1 betroffen ** Risiko Hoch ***



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Hand auf's Herz : wann hast Du das letzte mal ein Handbuch gelesen?



Öhmm was hat das damit zu tun ?!? Ich installiere keine Software blind  ... und jeder der das blind macht und sich dann über Müll auf der Festplatte beschwert ist meiner Meinung nach selber schuld 

Augen auf ,ein wenig lesen und schon sind die meisten  Probleme umgangen ^^


----------



## Gohrbi (6. September 2018)

*AW: Sicherheitslücken: Nvidia Geforce Experience -  Versionen vor 3.14.1 betroffen ** Risiko Hoch ***

Nvidia Geforce Experience, Wer und wozu braucht man das eigentlich?


----------



## bschicht86 (6. September 2018)

*AW: Sicherheitslücken: Nvidia Geforce Experience -  Versionen vor 3.14.1 betroffen ** Risiko Hoch ***

Damit nVidia vom Serverzentrum aus die Geschwindigkeit deiner Grafikkarte steuern kann.  (DLAA)


----------



## Basti1988 (6. September 2018)

*AW: Sicherheitslücken: Nvidia Geforce Experience -  Versionen vor 3.14.1 betroffen ** Risiko Hoch ***



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Nvidia Geforce Experience, Wer und wozu braucht man das eigentlich?



Wird zum streamen benutzt.


----------



## teachmeluv (6. September 2018)

*AW: Sicherheitslücken: Nvidia Geforce Experience -  Versionen vor 3.14.1 betroffen ** Risiko Hoch ***

Falls man den Shield Controller besitzt und diesen am PC nutzen will, braucht man das leider auch. Oder kennt jemand eine Alternative, da der Treiber dafür wohl nicht "Standalone" veröffentlicht wurde. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (6. September 2018)

*AW: Sicherheitslücken: Nvidia Geforce Experience -  Versionen vor 3.14.1 betroffen ** Risiko Hoch ***



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Da fehlt wirklich alles (auch die ganzen Telemetriedienste, 3DVision-Crap usw.).
> Wirklich nur Grafiktreiber, Audiotreiber, PhysX-Software - der NVI2-Ordner ist essenziell...



Wie hast du denn die Telemetry abgewählt? Ich hab die Ordner bisher immer manuell löschen müssen.


----------



## Quat (7. September 2018)

*AW: Sicherheitslücken: Nvidia Geforce Experience -  Versionen vor 3.14.1 betroffen ** Risiko Hoch ***



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich installiere den ganzen Müll eh nicht mehr mit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funktioniert seit kurzem, bei mir nicht mehr so einfach, nur noch auf Umwegen! (W7)
Setup.cfg und setup.exe müßen, seit v.398.xx, aus einer älteren Version sein, z.B. funktionieren die aus 391.35 bei mir.
Tauscht man die nicht, müßen mindestens Java-, beide Exp-, CrashAnal.- und auch Telemetrie-Order im Installorder vorhanden sein.
Sonnst bricht schon die Initialisierung, also das Entpacken der Installationsdateien ab.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (7. September 2018)

*AW: Sicherheitslücken: Nvidia Geforce Experience -  Versionen vor 3.14.1 betroffen ** Risiko Hoch ***



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Nvidia Geforce Experience, Wer und wozu braucht man das eigentlich?



Für Screenshots und zum Videos aufnehmen. Leider funktioniert Geforce Experience nicht mehr mit älteren Treibern, welche leider notwendig für Super DSR sind (Unbegrenztes DSR über das DSR Tool).
Ich frage mich immernoch wer auf die komische Idee kam Super DSR über den Treiber zu verbieten...


----------



## iGameKudan (7. September 2018)

*AW: Sicherheitslücken: Nvidia Geforce Experience -  Versionen vor 3.14.1 betroffen ** Risiko Hoch ***



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie hast du denn die Telemetry abgewählt? Ich hab die Ordner bisher immer manuell löschen müssen.


Du startest das normale Setup, lässt den Treiber entpacken und während der Treiber die Systemkompatibilität prüft (das Setup löscht neuerdings den Ordner, wenn du das Setup beendest...) kopierst du den Ordner aus C:/NVidia an einen anderen Ort. 

Dann löschst du alles bis auf die Ordner da oben raus und startest mit Setup.exe die Installation. 



Quat schrieb:


> Funktioniert seit kurzem, bei mir nicht mehr so einfach, nur noch auf Umwegen! (W7)
> Setup.cfg und setup.exe müßen, seit v.398.xx, aus einer älteren Version sein, z.B. funktionieren die aus 391.35 bei mir.
> Tauscht man die nicht, müßen mindestens Java-, beide Exp-, CrashAnal.- und auch Telemetrie-Order im Installorder vorhanden sein.
> Sonnst bricht schon die Initialisierung, also das Entpacken der Installationsdateien ab.


Das ist in der Tat so, die letzte Version bei der das ging war die 397.64.
Man kann sich ja aber wie du schon schreibst einfach die 397.64 herunterladen und die setup.cfg sowie setup.exe nutzen.


----------



## Taskmaster (7. September 2018)

*AW: Sicherheitslücken: Nvidia Geforce Experience -  Versionen vor 3.14.1 betroffen ** Risiko Hoch ***



iGameKudan schrieb:


> ....




Das und/oder einfach den Aufruf der Telemetrie-Tools aus der Aufgabenplanung von Windows löschen.

Dazu nach der Installation des Treibers mit der rechten Maustaste auf dem Desktop auf "Dieser PC" (bei Windows 10) respektive "Computer" (Windows 7) klicken und "Verwalten" auswählen.

Dort dann unter "Computerverwaltung -> System -> Aufgabenplanung -> Aufgabenplanungsbibliothek" die duch Nvidia gesetzten Tasks, welche in ihren Beschreibungen "Telemetrie" (man kann auch gleich den Crash-Report mitentfernen) ausweisen, löschen und das System neu starten.

Wahlweise führt man alles durch (Installation bearbeiten und Aufgabenplanung bereinigen), um die Paranoia vollends zu befriedigen.


----------



## Quat (7. September 2018)

*AW: Sicherheitslücken: Nvidia Geforce Experience -  Versionen vor 3.14.1 betroffen ** Risiko Hoch ***

Killt man da auch die unnützen Java-Schnüffel-Server?
Erst installieren und dann nur ausschalten?
Nee, gar nicht erst installieren, find ich sauberer und schneller!

Aber es hilft denen, die schon installiert haben!


----------



## drstoecker (8. September 2018)

*AW: Sicherheitslücken: Nvidia Geforce Experience -  Versionen vor 3.14.1 betroffen ** Risiko Hoch ***

INTEL lässt grüßen!


----------



## DKK007 (11. September 2018)

*AW: Sicherheitslücken: Nvidia Geforce Experience -  Versionen vor 3.14.1 betroffen ** Risiko Hoch ***



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Du startest das normale Setup, lässt den Treiber entpacken und während der Treiber die Systemkompatibilität prüft (das Setup löscht neuerdings den Ordner, wenn du das Setup beendest...) kopierst du den Ordner aus C:/NVidia an einen anderen Ort.
> 
> Dann löschst du alles bis auf die Ordner da oben raus und startest mit Setup.exe die Installation.
> 
> ...



Dann kann ich es auch so wie immer einfach hinterher löschen.


----------



## Quat (11. September 2018)

*AW: Sicherheitslücken: Nvidia Geforce Experience -  Versionen vor 3.14.1 betroffen ** Risiko Hoch ***

Das geht doch nur, wenn man genau weiß, wo was hininstalliert wird!
Da Nvidia hier „ständig“ „erneuert“, ...  Ich mag nicht ständig neu suchen!
 Von vornherein ausschließen, find ich für mich effizienter.
Zumal man den ersten Teil der Setuproutine, das Entpacken, einfach mit 7zip erledigen kann.
Hat den Vorteil, dass die Routine die Setupdateien nicht löschen kann.

Das man ohnehin regelmäßig neu kontrollieren muß, trifft auf beide Varianten zu.
Z.B. einführen diverser Java-Server oder die exp-dll im Treiber selber etc.
Ja ich weiß, muß man nicht, kann einem auch alles scheißegal sein!


----------



## iGameKudan (11. September 2018)

*AW: Sicherheitslücken: Nvidia Geforce Experience -  Versionen vor 3.14.1 betroffen ** Risiko Hoch ***



Quat schrieb:


> Das man ohnehin regelmäßig neu kontrollieren muß, trifft auf beide Varianten zu.
> Z.B. einführen diverser Java-Server oder die exp-dll im Treiber selber etc.
> Ja ich weiß, muß man nicht, kann einem auch alles scheißegal sein!


Nicht wirkich - bei der Variante die ich nutze kann der Treiber nix machen außer die Ton- und Bildwiedergabe sowie PhysX ermöglichen. Der Treiber kann sich von sich aus nicht ändern. 
Selbst die Updateroutinen sind weg. Da ich aber eh immer manuell und schneller update wie der Treiber es mir angeboten hat...

Spätestens wenn NVidia den Spaß aber in DLLs einbaut oder die Installationsroutine wesentlich ändert haben wir eh verloren. Da bin ich mal schwer auf die 400er-Treiber gespannt... Ich meinte, die aktuelle Installationsroutine wird ja schon mindestens seit den 100er-Treibern genutzt. Wenn nicht, dann sogar noch länger. 
Auch ist natürlich die Frage, ob mit einer alten 397.64er-Installationsroutine auch alle aktuellen Dateien mitinstalliert werden und nicht eventuell wichtige Dateien weggelassen werden. Ich habe jedenfalls keine Fehler festgestellt, aber wer weiß...


----------



## Plasmadampfer (11. September 2018)

*AW: Sicherheitslücken: Nvidia Geforce Experience -  Versionen vor 3.14.1 betroffen ** Risiko Hoch ***

Na wie gut, das ich NVIDIA Geforce Experience nicht brauche. Wenn ich zocke, brauche ich NVIDIA Inspector, um alten Games grafisch auf die Sprünge zu helfen


----------



## Cosmas (11. September 2018)

*AW: Sicherheitslücken: Nvidia Geforce Experience -  Versionen vor 3.14.1 betroffen ** Risiko Hoch ***

Geforce Ex- was?

Das Stück SoftwareVerschwendung kam und kommt mir nicht aufn Rechner und gerade hab ich damit nur noch mehr Gründe dafür geliefert bekommen, danke.


----------

